# Please school me on Tag Heuer Monaco, which versions would you recommend and why (repost)



## Techniec (Dec 9, 2007)

Dear all,

(Now posting in the correct forum) As witnessed by the topic matter, I feel the crave for another watch, and have been tempted for quite some time to purchase a Tag Heuer Monaco, imho a venerable classic along the lines of the Speedy Pro Moonwatch...

However, while perusing several WIS forums on the Monaco, I found out that several versions, released a number of years ago, allegedly featured "sub-par" movements (i.e. very basic, non-top / chronometer grade ETA movements), not fitting for a watch of this reputation and in this price range.

I would rather shoot for a vintage version (but I believe those to be very expensive), and am also quite enamoured by the El Primero powered versions...But the price of admission on those is also quite high, so how about the quality of the movements of the models one tier down from the vintage / EP Monacos (would expect at least chrono grade ETAs)?

Would greatly appreciate some recommendations!

BTW this one looks the business (picture courtesy of WWW):










Thanks a lot!

Cheers,

Pieter​


----------



## trienthusiast (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello Pieter from a fellow Amsterdammer!

I am tagging along to your questions as I am in the same boat. I tried on a Monaco this past weekend (at the obvious AD in the center) and I fell in love with it.

I tried the all black face. It says "Caliber 12". Is this good? I don't know much about Tag Heuer movements. Is this just an ETA? I understand when you buy a Monaco you buy its history as well, but do you buy history also when you buy one of these new models with Calibre 12?










Plus, the AD proposed to me a price that was single digit discount to the list price - it felt a bit low. What kind of discount am I supposed to expect for this watch?

Last question... how does the Monaco feel as an everyday watch?

Thank you all for your input.


----------



## Mspeedster (May 27, 2011)

Let me start with the one you have pictured. That's the Monaco Vintage Grey LE. It's limited to 1860 copies (the year Heuer was founded) in honor of TAG Heuer's 150th anniversary. It's a very close re-edition of the original vintage Heuer Monaco 1133G. I chose this watch over the other Monaco's for my very first Monaco. The reasons: Limited Edition, comes in a cool box, I love the true vintage look of the watch with only "Heuer" branding (No TAG) and last but not least the color. While blue is the iconic color for Monacos, for me the Grey face with red touches is more of a match for my personality and style. It's a better fit for the kind of clothes I wear. The color of the grey face looks different depending on the lighting, another feature I like about it.

The aforementioned blue Monaco would be my next choice. I guess it's the most popular model as it's the color McQueen wore in his movie Le Mans. If you really love the true vintage look, as I do, the one to get is the Steve McQueen 40th Anniversry model. It's the twin to the Vintage Grey LE and was released to honor the 40th anniversary of Steve's movie Le Mans (1970). It's limited to 1000 copies and mimics the original 1133B Monaco. However, it's very hard to find now and quite expensive as well.

Finally, the version I thought I wanted most, and maybe still do, is the Monaco 24. It has the El Primero movement and a very modern design with cool Gulf Racing stripes to honor the Porsche 917K that Steve drove in the movie Le Mans. It's a fantastic looking watch with a fantastic price to go with it. However, when I tried one on my wrist, it didn't grab me the way my Vintage Grey Monaco did. I do love this watch, but for its price, I guess I don't love it enough to justify buying one (yet).

I'll let other comment on the other Monaco variants. The ones I covered are the ones I love.


And here's some pics of my Vintage Grey LE...


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Techniec said:


> However, while perusing several WIS forums on the Monaco, I found out that several versions, released a number of years ago, allegedly featured "sub-par" movements (i.e. very basic, non-top / chronometer grade ETA movements), not fitting for a watch of this reputation and in this price range.
> 
> I would rather shoot for a vintage version (but I believe those to be very expensive), and am also quite enamoured by the El Primero powered versions...But the price of admission on those is also quite high, so how about the quality of the movements of the models one tier down from the vintage / EP Monacos (would expect at least chrono grade ETAs)?
> ​


Interesting. Never thought of the 2892/2894 as sub-par and the DD chono module seems very good on my 2007 Gulf Edition model.

None of the current calibre 11/12 Monacos are chonometers so you might be out of luck if that's a requirement.

The Monacos do not have the vintage movements that they did in the 70s (cal 11 vintage).

As always, price/value is subjective but I much prefer the new Cal 11 and cal 12 "upgrades" over the Cal 17 models.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

I am shortly going to pull the trigger on the LS...










In my opinion, it stays true to the square case theme but gives a far more modern look to its face. I think personally this is the best looking Monaco.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

I've just pulled the trigger on a Monaco 24, I love it so much, you should see one person so see if it hits the spot or you can try a Grey Monaco like speedster showed you.

Here's the Monaco 24:


----------



## Tony T (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi guy's,
I have the Cal 12 chrono and it's great. It does get a lot of wrist time so for a daily wearer you'll have no issues........just compliments!
I have to admit though that the 'Vintage' LE is stunning so too are the 'Gulf' versions.......(you lucky bugger 'Cowboy Bebop")......(jealous).........


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Tony T said:


> Hi guy's,
> I have the Cal 12 chrono and it's great. It does get a lot of wrist time so for a daily wearer you'll have no issues........just compliments!
> I have to admit though that the 'Vintage' LE is stunning so too are the 'Gulf' versions.......(you lucky bugger 'Cowboy Bebop")......(jealous).........


Hehe, well I did do a trade up for my Monza Calibre 36 which helped bring the price down a lot...


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

when it comes to the Monaco, I have it in mind that I'd rather search for a good condition original.
At the moment, it seems like 73633G models are not too silly money yet.


----------



## ckBag (Oct 10, 2009)

Mspeedster said:


> Let me start with the one you have pictured. That's the Monaco Vintage Grey LE. It's limited to 1860 copies (the year Heuer was founded) in honor of TAG Heuer's 150th anniversary. It's a very close re-edition of the original vintage Heuer Monaco 1133G. I chose this watch over the other Monaco's for my very first Monaco. The reasons: Limited Edition, comes in a cool box, I love the true vintage look of the watch with only "Heuer" branding (No TAG) and last but not least the color. While blue is the iconic color for Monacos, for me the Grey face with red touches is more of a match for my personality and style. It's a better fit for the kind of clothes I wear. The color of the grey face looks different depending on the lighting, another feature I like about it.
> 
> The aforementioned blue Monaco would be my next choice. I guess it's the most popular model as it's the color McQueen wore in his movie Le Mans. If you really love the true vintage look, as I do, the one to get is the Steve McQueen 40th Anniversry model. It's the twin to the Vintage Grey LE and was released to honor the 40th anniversary of Steve's movie Le Mans (1970). It's limited to 1000 copies and mimics the original 1133B Monaco. However, it's very hard to find now and quite expensive as well.
> 
> ...


|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|> love the watch


----------



## asiafish (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a Calibre 17 Monaco and while it is in no way exclusive or special mechanically, it is the most accurate automatic watch I own, losing six seconds per week. I have quartz watches that are less accurate.


----------



## napel (Feb 21, 2011)

I have been looking for the last few months and I tried on both the Monaco 24 and the Monaco LS. Personally, I love the feel of the Monaco LS because the Monaco 24 seemed really light on my wrist as if it is not even there. But the Movement on the Calibre 36 is so awesome...man!!!

So The LS I love the design, the feel and the look...










The 24 I love the movement and the look... (See Cowboy's Beauty)

And if I am able to get my hands on this baby, I Just might give them MSRP...


----------



## Bsandberg (Feb 10, 2011)

Did it come with that awesome bag?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

The body style of the LS and Monaco 24 aren't too far off Napel. But if it was up to me, I'd take the Monaco 24, I saw the LS but it didn't really get me..



napel said:


> I have been looking for the last few months and I tried on both the Monaco 24 and the Monaco LS. Personally, I love the feel of the Monaco LS because the Monaco 24 seemed really light on my wrist as if it is not even there. But the Movement on the Calibre 36 is so awesome...man!!!
> 
> So The LS I love the design, the feel and the look...
> 
> ...


----------



## eggman (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi all,

I am also in love with the Monaco, and was thinking about all the different options that we have.

Basically I am considering a blue chrono, but while looking for pics in google I found this one that I would like to share with you looking for some information about these:









Someone is offering me the second one (1999 reedition), will you consider it instead of a regular blue chrono?

Regards,
Jorge


----------



## Gelo24 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi eggman, I used to have the blue chrono and I have to say that if you were to get any Monaco, that would be it. It depends on the price of the re-edition that you're looking at as well. The price of the blue Monaco nowadays is $4000-5000 while you can probably find a second hand of that black Monaco for $2500 or less off eBay. If you have the funds though, go for the blue. Good luck!


----------



## napel (Feb 21, 2011)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> The body style of the LS and Monaco 24 aren't too far off Napel. But if it was up to me, I'd take the Monaco 24, I saw the LS but it didn't really get me..


I am still on the fence. Who knows, I may end up with both of them. I have a few more months before I pull the trigger ;-)


----------



## Mspeedster (May 27, 2011)

Bsandberg said:


> Did it come with that awesome bag?


Unfortunately, no. I bought the bag from a TAG Heuer Boutique in Tokyo during a business trip.


----------



## rage2 (Jan 3, 2010)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> The body style of the LS and Monaco 24 aren't too far off Napel. But if it was up to me, I'd take the Monaco 24, I saw the LS but it didn't really get me..


The LS is a nice unique look to the Monaco line, kind of a bastard child between a Monaco and Grand Carrera. As napel mentioned, it's a heavy watch, very top heavy. I usually wear my watches pretty loose, but with the LS, I have my strap set fairly tight so it doesn't rotate around my wrist from the weight.


----------



## Techniec (Dec 9, 2007)

Cowboy Bebop,

That Monaco 24 is wonderful, and the technology behind it is awesome and well-tried (Primero roots).

However, the RRP on that baby is way beyond what I intend to spend; as regards the Vintage Grey Ltd. edition, which is more in line with my projected budget, I have the following question:

What is the added value of this ltd. edition over the "standard" blue Monaco, other than production being limited and looking marginally better (imho) by virtue of the grey dial? Does it sport a nicer movement?

Can get 20% off RRP from an authorized retailer here in Amsterdam, sounds like a pretty decent deal, is it or can you get that anywhere? To be honest, still find it hard to justify spending over EUR 3500 on it in case the movement is just bog standard and does not differ from the regular versions.

Thanks for reverting.

Cheers,

Pieter



Cowboy Bebop said:


> I've just pulled the trigger on a Monaco 24, I love it so much, you should see one person so see if it hits the spot or you can try a Grey Monaco like speedster showed you.
> 
> Here's the Monaco 24:


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

*Grey LE Cal 11*









*Blue Cal 12*









*Decoration is abit different and the crown is moved to left side but otherwise very similar. When I got mine, the price was only $100 more than the standard Cal 12. For some reason, I think they mistakenly priced it too low considering the LE status.*


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Personally I like this REF: CAW211P.FC6356


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

JWNY said:


> Personally I like this REF: CAW211P.FC6356


I agree. This is much nicer than the LS and 24 versions. I'm also a big fan of the 2007 Gulf (CW211A): http://calibre11.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Monaco_vintage_black_copie.jpg, and the ACM edition (CAW211K): http://calibre11.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/P5085952-WM.jpg, which I own.


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Trying on the TAG Heuer Monaco REF: CAW211P.FC6356

Retail SGD8,100


----------



## E_Fahlman (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm really loving the new more Vintage looking Monaco with the Crown on the left and the faded blue dial


----------

